# nail pops on exterior siding



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If the nails are popping then they probably didn't use ring shank nails and/or didn't hit the studs. It should be easy enough to remove those nails (without damaging the siding) and re-nail with ring shank siding nails into studs.


----------



## mcrannell (Mar 23, 2013)

pulled one nail out, I had to use a small pry bar with a piece of wood to pull the nail out, about 3/4 of the nail has spirals on it. Siding was put on my house about 15 years ago


----------



## mcrannell (Mar 23, 2013)

would you recommend putting a larger nail back in the same hole or nailing 
above old nail hole with a new nail and filling old nail hole with some kind of 
caulk, prime caulked hole then paint ?


----------

